# Bullets for coyote hunting



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

I reload my own ammo for my 243 and i am wondering if any of y'all have any reccomendations on a type of bullet to use. I have 13 87 grain V-Max rounds left and since I have not gotten a chance to shoot a coyote yet I am just wondering if this expands too much and leaves too big of an exit to sell the pelts. I would greatly appreciate and feedback, thanks guys and gals


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've been having great luck with 70 blitzkings. solid chest shots have been very favorable. gutt shots, not so good


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sierra Varminter 85 gr psp. Very few exits
I also use IMR 4895, 35 gr
cci primer
Very accurate load. 4895 doesn't flow well so I scale each load.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I am shooting Ballistic Silvertips out of my .22-250. Love them. Only had one that didn't fair well out of the last 11. About half have exited and the exit hole were the size of my thumb print.


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

Kelly, have you heard anything on the Super Performance powder from Hornady ?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

No, but I haven't been shopping either. I ran thru alot of powders, bullets etc years ago. I found a load that shot very well, performance was good and stuck with it. I use a very similiar load for Whitetail. Same powder and amount, but I use a 100 gr Hornady psp. These 2 loads shoot very close and if I forget to adjust the scope it is close enough to get my deer.

I hear people talk about varget too, never tried it. I used some Winchester 760, it flows better and performed good, but I keep going back. I tried the 58 gr Hornady V max factory and reloads. I sure liked the 3800 fps but didn't like the knockdown. Maybe I had a couple poorly placed shots, but I lost 2 coyotes in 2 days, switched back to the 85's and ended the problem. My old Win. Model 70 likes the heavier bullets, they seem to fly better. Good Luck, and remember to start light and work up slowly


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What kind of gun is your 243?

I shoot a Ruger M 77 Mark II and I have developed the following load:

39.2 grains of Win 760
87 Grain Hornady BTHP
CCI 200 Primer
Winchester brass

It has been a good hunting load for me. Minimal pelt damage on coyotes and I use it for deer too and it does well.


----------



## portsteel (Jan 26, 2011)

My 243 is a CVA Optima Elite with a Versapod bipod and a Burris Fulfield 3x9x40 scope


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Portsteel,
To answer your question with the 87g vmax out of a 243. It depends on a couple of thing weather or not you'll have huge holes with the vmax, velocity and shot placement. When I was shooting the 87g vmax I was getting mixed data, One shot would blow a huge hole and the next would not exit. But that's with just about every bullet out there. I liked them, they did the job and they were lightning on coyotes. I had one coyote give me a quartering towards shot where all you have is a shoulder, so I hammered him right there and it opened him up pretty good, it was sewable but it was a decent hole. I'd also tried the 87g Hornady match HPBT and they were the ticket for everything that I'd shot at. Both deer and coyotes. They had a great BC for the weight, i could push them just as fast as the 87g vmax and they weren't as hard on coyotes. I was using varget behind the bullet, the stuff is less temperature sensitive than most other powders. I've since sold that rifle to upgrade, but i wish i never had. It was a good shooter and light.

xdeano


----------

